# Laparoscopic fenestration of liver cyst



## 01099980 (Apr 19, 2012)

Does anyone know the CPT for Laparoscopic Fenestration of Liver cyst.  All I can find is 47379 as this appears to be an unlisted laparoscopic procedure of the liver.


----------

